

Hours from 'fiscal cliff,' still no deal in Congress - hiddenstage
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/12/31/us-usa-fiscal-idUSBRE8A80WV20121231

======
hiddenstage
If the current Congress fails to come up with something here, let's elect all
new people during the next election.

~~~
antidoh
Except we won't. We rarely do, and only at onesies and twosies.

Besides, they aren't working on the fiscal cliff anyway, even if it looks like
they are. They're wielding a tool which they created which gives them another
way to make the other side look bad. That's the entire point. Governing is a
side effect.

Tip O'Neill said that all politics is local. That may be true for elections.
But it is certain that all government is politics.

~~~
hiddenstage
If only the.. uhh.. "people" glued to Fox News and MSNBC could open their eyes
and realize that their side is just as culpable as the evil side.

